# Phil Goes Head-to-Head with TJ Simers



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_p6qmZJGjI

Right around the 4:20 mark.

Does this douche bag have a daughter? If so, I don't care how ugly she is, one of the Lakers has to take one for the team and nail her. Then hold it over his head every time he writes a punk article or acts like a douche in the media sessions.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** TJ Simers. I can't stand this piece of **** douchebag. How he has a job at the LA Times, I'll never know.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Just another reason I never liked LA sports beat writers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Does this douche bag have a daughter? If so, I don't care how ugly she is, one of the Lakers has to take one for the team and nail her.


Tracy Simers



















go get her tiger


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If anyone wants to read his article from today...

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-simers-lakers26-2009may26,0,3949478.column?page=1


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

(Kobe while receiving an "oral act" from Tracy)

Kobe: Hey Tracy...

Tracy: (in an out of breath voice): Yes Mamba?

Kobe: TELL ME HOW MY *** TASTES!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright, I just emailed him expressing my hope that his daughter gets ravaged. To join the fun: [email protected].


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^LOL...did u really say that???


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hope he enjoys it:



> After your latest debacle with Phil, I have decided that you are quite possibly the biggest douche bag in LA and I sincerely hope you cross the wrong person with your snooty attitude and get your tail whipped. It would also make me extremely happy if one of the Lakers have sex with Tracy and hold it over your head every time you make one of your smart *** remarks or articles. Maybe it has already happened.  That would be karmic justice at its best. Anyways, don’t mind me. I’m hiding behind my keyboard and tossing out insults with no accountability, just like you. Goodbye.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

repped


----------



## Venom110 (Apr 3, 2003)

Great Job BH... LMAO!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Great work, BH!

:10: :


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lol awesome


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, Tracey Simmers does have a little bit of Blonde hair.... I think this is a job for Kobe.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hope he enjoys it:


BH ftw!! :champagne:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

rofl, BH, that's crossing the line...


No it isn't. :laugh:


----------

